# My goats won't touch minerals!



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Any suggestion on how to make minerals more enticing for my goats. None of them will touch the stuff. I have loose minerals, I bought a mineral block.. nuthin' seems to work. I try adding some to their feed but it just sits at the bottom of the trough. Currently I have loose minerals from Manna Pro. It is up off the ground, kept dry so I don't think that is the problem. I have seen where some offer minerals meant for cattle instead. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm at a loss


You should be happy, since they normally only eat what they NEED.
Evidently yours are getting all they need in the regular diet


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You should be happy, since they normally only eat what they NEED.
> Evidently yours are getting all they need in the regular diet


Well, you know us moms! We always want our kids to eat more good stuff! I hadn't looked at it that way.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Try adding a little baking soda & see if they don't consume more that way.

If you have a small herd & easy to handle quite a few of us have switched to Replamin Plus Gel. 5cc per goat per week for the standard size goats. I have mini nubians & give them 5cc per week too. Then I know they are getting what they need.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If their body needs the minerals, then they will lick them. It's the same with humans too. If you get some large pieces of himalayan rock salt- the pink stuff- you will lick it and crave it when your body needs it. We are wonderfully made like that.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

This is an interesting thread. I read through a Replamin thread the other day that implied that the goats that most need the minerals will often not touch them. I would think that the animals would have a hunger for minerals they are deficient in, but there were lots of examples on the Replamin thread that indicated just the opposite.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I will have to go check that out. Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I read through a *Replamin* thread the other day that implied that the goats that most need the minerals will often not touch them


That's exactly what I'd say if I wanted you to* BUY my product*


----------



## Tink Newton (Apr 26, 2011)

We use the Redmonds Animal Salt granules and baking soda. Just saw that Redmonds makes an animal salt with more selenium (we are super deficient here) so I will purchase that next and set it out separate. I set it out free choice and they nibble and slurp as they need it. I currently have 1 in milk, 1 prego, and then a dud doe with her twins who are not mine. Two kinder doelings will be coming home as soon as they are weaned. I am loving the friendly advice and chit chat of this forum! 
I am going to research that Replamin.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's exactly what I'd say if I wanted you to* BUY my product*


I am not aware of anyone here selling Replamin....


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's exactly what I'd say if I wanted you to* BUY my product*


I would agree with you there. So, what is your advice for minerals? What do you use? I'm seeing baking soda as a common suggestion so I am definitely going to do that.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mekasmom said:


> If their body needs the minerals, then they will lick them. It's the same with humans too. If you get some large pieces of himalayan rock salt- the pink stuff- you will lick it and crave it when your body needs it. We are wonderfully made like that.


Sorry but I don't agree with this. My horses need salt and don't get enough of it in the summer and end up with anihydrosis if not force fed the salt. 
I need calcium and my bone scans prove it but I never crave calcium rich foods but when I take calcium the bone scan turns out better.
My goats would hardly touch the minerals and had the dull, faded, coats to prove it. They might crave minerals to keep them alive but they won't crave more to make them improve. I like the repalmin because I can make sure they are getting enough minerals and vitamins. Just like I would give my kids a Flintstone vitamin if I had kids.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Minelson on this. Most of the time when goats get into their loose minerals it's because they are craving salt. They do not know if they are selenium, copper, iodine, etc. deficient.....
Hopefully they are getting a lot of vitamins & minerals in the foods they eat but most places there are no browse in winter & hay looses a lot of the nutritional value the longer it sets in your barn.

None of us here are selling Replamin Plus Gel & those of us that are suggesting it to new folks is because we are having such good results with it.

No one is forcing anything on anyone here, just giving friendly advice on what works from those of us that have been using it for awhile.


----------



## trnubian (Mar 19, 2005)

I agree with Minelson too. I have been raising show quality nubian dairy goats for 13 years and I have never had the results with any loose mineral that I am having with the replamin plus. They shine like pennies and my "problem" doe is having a much easier and productive year since starting the replamin. I also leave out a free choice loose mineral for the salt that they need and crave. The salt is the only reason they eat the mineral. That"s why a really good loose mineral is going to have the salt further down the ingredients list. A cheap mineral will be mostly salt and the animals will get very few minerals because their salt cravings are satisfied before they get enough of the mineral.
Just my honest observation over the years.

I highly recomend the Right Now Onyx minerals if you are just wanting a good loose mineral and don't have time to mess with each goat once a week. That is some really good stuff. Try mixing a little kelp into their mineral. Usually that will get them to eat it if the looe mineral is the way you are wanting to go. Stay away from mineral blocks. They will never be able to lick enough at one setting to get close to what they need.

Good luck!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

the doe of mine who had sour milk disliked the rem gel at first and I never seen her go for the loose onyx either. after forcing some of the rem gel down her, a few times over a few weeks, she loves it. she'll take it right out of the tube like candy, and her milk went from nasty to nice. so I also do not believe they will eat what they need all the time. I like the gel, and plan to keep using it. I still leave out onyx but they don't use much. they also get soda and use that still.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree with Minelson on down. Nobody is selling this product. What you find here are many experienced, knowledgeable goat owners who have had great success switching from loose minerals over to Replamin Plus. These experienced folks are sharing their results with us newbies. I've had goats for almost a year, and decided to switch when one doe began showing severe signs of mineral deficiency. I really began watching her, and she never went for the loose minerals we had out. We've been doing the Replamin Plus for almost five weeks, and today I also treated for lice. Though I still have to catch that dam raised wether.  We've also added a salt block, and they get free choice baking soda as well. I think they're covered.  

Anyway, I would say that the people on this forum are committed to raising healthy goats, and minerals are vitally important for good health. I would say that most _people_ can't tell when they're craving a specific mineral, it just gets translated to salt (which is why we use Himalayan pink salt, but that's another subject), much less goats, who I fondly refer to as perpetual four year olds. And like any four year old, a goat will not always be rational about what it needs and what it eats. A goat may gorge itself on grain like it's candy, and like any four year old, will likely turn its nose up at the healthy option in favor of a less healthy one. So I choose to supplement my small herd of goats with a weekly dose of minerals, much like I would supplement my own diet, and then I know they are getting the really good, healthy stuff, as well as what they choose for themselves on a daily basis.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm more than willing to use the gel and I have a small herd so I think I'm trying the Replamin Plus Gel. This has been a very helpful discussion. I would rather take the couple of minutes to do that than see how many ways I can try to get them to take the minerals. I have looked for the onyx minerals here but haven't found a supplier. This makes the most sense for my situation. I think I will still offer the baking soda as well.

As for the comment about the sales pitch for Replamin Plus Gel, at first I was thinking that BackFourty was referring to another source on the supplement until I realized it here on Homesteading . If I had read it on a commercial site, I would agree it sounds like a sales pitch. What I appreciate here are the testimonials about different products. Much more reliable and very appreciated. Thanks all!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

You will still want to make sure & leave out baking soda free choice. The baking soda is for bloat & upset stomachs.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may ask questions about Replamin..I may have one concern left about it. :hammer: *BUT* in no way do I believe that anyone on this forum is pushing it in the name of money. No way.

What I do believe is..I have yet to find anything for humans or animals that "one size fits all" works a 100%. I am pretty much in the camp of animals will seek what they need IF it's available. And I think that might be the rub.

Some animals are basically dry lotted. Browse is not going to get them a "fix". The drought weakened the hay supplies nutrients in a lot of places...and killed off pastures earlier than normal. 

On a decent weather year..I think our goats (as in here on God's Homestead), get quite a bit of what they need on their own..and the loose minerals that we use has made a HUGE difference. Do I think Replamin would have made a difference instead of loose minerals? Yeah, I do.

The only thing I really don't care for is dosing every week or so if I don't know that that particular animal needs it. That is my biggest hangup with Replamin. Other than that..I think it's great. I am seriously thinking about getting a tube to try on my old Louise (Weezie). At fourteen..I think she's a good candidate for it. And, if the milk girls start going down..I would try it on them .. for a while. I just don't think I'd do it on a constant basis. 

I think everyone has to do what they think is right for their goats... I don't see this as a good or bad kinda deal. Just a "preference" and a "situational thing".


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's exactly what I'd say if I wanted you to* BUY my product*


On the thread of which I was speaking, the discussion about some goats (apparently the ones who needed it most) not wanting to take Replamin or any kind of minerals was predicated on the idea that apparently there was not necessarily an instinctual desire on the part of goats to partake of the minerals they needed. While some of the posters said they were having great luck with Replamin, the discussion was primarily about the idea that goats were not always drawn to eat what they needed most.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I think there may be room for both notions here. Cats and dogs don't normally 'eat' grass, but from time to time they know to do this. We may not 'crave' milk to improve our bones, but through less primal means, we have learned that it is best for us. Pregnant women, I'm told, crave all kinds of things, for unexplained reasons - and I do believe we crave protein when we are in grave need. (Universally and over time, our species has learned acquire it one way or the other, vegan or not). Not to say that we can rely on our cravings to steer us toward better health. I crave fried chicken every time I pass Col. Sanders.

As to the OP, I'm wondering if it isn't the right mix of minerals. Goats are kinda finicky. We have a couple of goats that went right for the lick, others that walked away and let the rain dissolve it. We use the Onyx now and they all like that brand. Quite.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

Mineral consumption by goats can be very "iffy" in my experience. While I provide loose minerals and a selenium block, I've found that kelp meal seems to round out their mineral needs.

Kelp meal is a great source of vitamins, minerals and amino acids in a natural plant form. It's easily assimilated into the body and I can honestly see a visual difference in my goats when it comes to their coats and general appearance.

I feed it regularly, but can't leave it out free style as they will gorge on it and that doesn't work for them or me.

I use an old fashioned feed store for my foods and supplements and the owner orders it in for me. I will say it is pricey and have found that larger bags (50#) are the most reasonably priced.

Just thought I'd mention this in case you wanted to explore another option for providing minerals. Seven out of seven goats here think it's great!


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

parrotman said:


> I use an old fashioned feed store for my foods and supplements and the owner orders it in for me. I will say it is pricey and have found that larger bags (50#) are the most reasonably priced.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention this in case you wanted to explore another option for providing minerals. Seven out of seven goats here think it's great!


I go to a feed store too as well as prowl Tractor Supply and Rural King. I'll check and see if my feed guy can order it for me so I would have loose out as well as baking soda and supplement with the Replamin if they still aren't using the loose minerals on their own. 

One thing you can say about raising goats, it isn't boring! Trying to figure out best practices has been the biggest challenge of all. 

By far, this forum has had the best advice from folks for those less experienced like myself. Sometimes people act like I've asked a stupid question, but for the most part, I always receive helpful information.


----------



## Darin wall (Dec 12, 2020)

trnubian said:


> I agree with Minelson too. I have been raising show quality nubian dairy goats for 13 years and I have never had the results with any loose mineral that I am having with the replamin plus. They shine like pennies and my "problem" doe is having a much easier and productive year since starting the replamin. I also leave out a free choice loose mineral for the salt that they need and crave. The salt is the only reason they eat the mineral. That"s why a really good loose mineral is going to have the salt further down the ingredients list. A cheap mineral will be mostly salt and the animals will get very few minerals because their salt cravings are satisfied before they get enough of the mineral.
> Just my honest observation over the years.
> 
> I highly recomend the Right Now Onyx minerals if you are just wanting a good loose mineral and don't have time to mess with each goat once a week. That is some really good stuff. Try mixing a little kelp into their mineral. Usually that will get them to eat it if the looe mineral is the way you are wanting to go. Stay away from mineral blocks. They will never be able to lick enough at one setting to get close to what they need.
> ...


So by using replamin will this also keep the goats from having copper deficiency . I am new to all this . I have a Nubian female goat and like everyone else she eats very little of the minerals . She does eat the baking soda I put out for her. My goat is a rescue so any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Check your local agricultural department and find out exactly what is deficient in your area....Years ago I started adding some BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) to the daily grain my goats were getting; and within a short time they were showing signs of copper deficiency they had never shown before. This taught me to find out what my soil is actually deficient in which is only selenium here...not copper. (When I stopped giving them BOSS their symptoms went away!)


----------

